# Some locos on my shelf



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

Wondering if anybody 'just gotta have it'. Most of the A-B units don't color match. The B&O units are both powered, the A is a Tempo, the B is Athearn. Should have good pulling power.


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

*More A-B units*








































I'm separating posts so I can comment on each. The Pennsylvania A-unit has Varney drive, the B is not powered.


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

*Green Pennsylvania A-B locos*

This A-unit has Athearn rubber band drive. I use good bands, these run strong and quiet. I can include extra bands if needed if I sell any. Good color match, the B-unit has the same number as the A.


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

*Peanut Gallery*

Other locos collected, repaired, kit-bashed. Anybody got kids who like to run trains? All good strong runners.


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

*Two die-cast locos with tenders*















































Not that I'm anxious to sell my die-cast sets, but you never know if someone has been searching for 'just the right one'. I don't paint them, kind of like the metal look.


----------

